# NEW SVMGT900 Turbos For 2013



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Guy's Some of You Know SVM have released A New Turbo For the R35 for the 2013 Season
Not sitting on our laurels and listening :thumbsup:*The New SVM GT900's* have evolved, We have worked closely with CR Turbos 
Over Four years, Tweaking and developing designs across the power range.
Already under SVM's belt European Records running into the 9's with stock derived chargers, We wanted more  from our baby tubs :squintdan
We wanted early spool, perfect road manor, more BHP and easier install than the "Big" kits on the block!

The GT900 has been conceived :clap::clap:

The spec is as follows for your perusal  sorry a little info has been covered.
Trade stuff Lol

C.N.C. Machined Compressor Cover gas Flowed

Billet Compressor Wheel more blades ; High Flow ***8211; Extended Tip

Garrett GT3071R ball bearing Core Assembly with Phosphor Bronze Motorsport Bearing Carriers

GT30 Inconel ***8211; larger trim Shaft Wheel

Modified Bearing Housing

C.N.C. Machined Turbine Housing ***8211; Flowed

Machined Stainless Steel Turbine End Clamps

Stainless Steel Shouldered Bolts for Clamps

1.2 Bar Actuators

C.N.C. Machined Billet Actuator Brackets


Our goal

We wanted someone independent to Try out and put the product to test

Enter Ryan Team player from Syvecs, :nervous: Tuning Guru Ryan has much experience all over the world tuning. Including his own fly on the wall look into the dark world of UK Tuners 

Used to,Bespoke turbo packages, many Monster R35 Builds Flexing there mussels LoL ,Ryan also had the unique insight in having previously installed "The Switzer Kit" on his GTR, There kit has sold over 200 packages world wide, data gained would be invaluable in this evaluation (No pressure then).Our choice of car,turbo and tester was made.:thumbsup:

The GT900s are unusual in keeping the stock manifolds at such high BHP level's the Norm is to have bespoke external waste gates with cast or stainless expensive manifolds 

The Reason behind an alternative approach is to reduce cost, save on fitting and keep it simple!

*The Result..[/B
Drivability not that out of place from OEM "Ryan can spool in" Lol

BHP and Torques on target , Ryans First power Run's @1.4bar -1.6bar He chose to reduce Torques in the lower range from a shocking 800llbs ft (he told me he was worried about his OEM box) 
The power Run Resulted in a Staggering 840.3BHP @1.6bar on 99Ron Fuel

The result was even more impressive as the engine had stock heads/cams/valves none of the paraphernalia normally associated with big power build R35s

Taking into account boost /engine spec. all round consensus from the Guy's , we had moved the game forward 

Team SVM are confidant from Ryans reports and data analysis The Turbos are well on there way to making 900+bhp (our Goal)

and over 800llbsft torque, a fantastic achievement by the CR tech's oh and Ryans Tune lol 

The Costing

I'll cut to the chase, £3950+vat not bad for circa 900bhp:thumbsup:

I have been reliably informed, these units will suit oem engines,Tuner's having the ability to cap torque

across the range @630llbs and a mighty 800bhp can be obtained


We have designed the units to fit on all our 600R-800R packages and guys that want the max 900bhp on tap 

Our new Budget Builds (as tested in Ryan's car) Starting price £5000


I hope Ryan or someone would be kind enough to post graph, from the Surrey Rolling Road

Many tuners use SRR and now comparative tests can be made.

Soon Ryan is going back and turning the tap's up on the GT900s LOL
I have to wait untill he comes back from another world Tuning Trip 



Regards kk*


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds mightily impressive :thumbsup:

Here's the link to Ryan's build thread with the graphs and a bit of discussion..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165404-ryan-g-gtr-stage-xx-11.html


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guy's Some of You Know SVM have released A New Turbo For the R35 for the 2013 Season
> Not sitting on our laurels and listening :thumbsup:*The New SVM GT900's* have evolved, We have worked closely with CR Turbos
> Over Four years, Tweaking and developing designs across the power range.
> Already under SVM's belt European Records running into the 9's with stock derived chargers, We wanted more  from our baby tubs :squintdan
> ...


*

Jesus Christ !!!!!!!!!

That's unbelieveable.:clap:

I could see myself saving up for that, then thinking I want that mega torque 800lbs/ft to go with it.

I think my car just became a keeper.

Top work boys.:thumbsup:*


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool. I want this (and syvecs to make up for my LOFT). When my insurance is up, this is on the cards. 

Nice work guys.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great stuff Kev, the UK tuning scene is making fantastic progress with yourself and other tuners, 2013 I am sure will be a great year for you all, many interesting builds ahead from forum members and a variety of tuners, keep it up!!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow svm are getting more and more intresting with there upgrades and prices seem to be realistic to  keep up the good work.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

5k for budget build and 5 k for turbo seems a damn sight cheaper than the 50k amar quoted me over the phone kev. 

Good to see new more cost effective methods coming into effect. 

Well done.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

More to come when I'm back from LA, will turn it to 1.7bar across the board (limit of stock map sensor) to see what they will do on the stock heads. At present it is only at 1.4bar in midrange and 1.6bar at top end running safe timing to kill the midrange torque making it more a linear delivery of power which is what I prefer but will in a week turn up the taps for Kev.

Ryan


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Am I reading that dyno plot correctly Ryan, in that makes 700lbs/ft at 3,500 rpm?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

This is the first time a stock manifold setup has impressed me, great work and good price.



GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Am I reading that dyno plot correctly Ryan, in that makes 700lbs/ft at 3,500 rpm?


Awesome ain't it, I thought I'd look at Iains 850 bhp graph to see how the litchfield turbos compare, at 3500rpm his are under 450ftlb, I feel sorry for Ryan's gearbox


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

JamieP said:


> This is the first time a stock manifold setup has impressed me, great work and good price.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ain't it, I thought I'd look at Iains 850 bhp graph to see how the litchfield turbos compare, at 3500rpm his are under 450ftlb, I feel sorry for Ryan's gearbox


What gearbox do you mean Jamie - the one in a million pieces on the runway at Marham :runaway:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

That's the one


----------



## Neil TT (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats looks very impressive, and the price is brillant


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That really is a serious setup. Love it.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Impressive results, looks like this is the real, worth while next stage to go to after 650R.

How far would you recommend upgrading the gearbox to confidently manage a potential ~800lbft from 3500rpm?

We talking everything on the after-market parts lists or just clips, clutch plates and first gear?


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

+1

That is my only concern. It does seem well priced, but is it really feasible to run this much torque on a standard box, or are clips, clutches and 1st gear enough for road use?

Mart.


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

JamieP said:


> This is the first time a stock manifold setup has impressed me, great work and good price.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ain't it, I thought I'd look at Iains 850 bhp graph to see how the litchfield turbos compare, at 3500rpm his are under 450ftlb, I feel sorry for Ryan's gearbox


Is there a thread with Iain's 850 build?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> This is the first time a stock manifold setup has impressed me, great work and good price.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ain't it, I thought I'd look at Iains 850 bhp graph to see how the litchfield turbos compare, at 3500rpm his are under 450ftlb, I feel sorry for Ryan's gearbox


Also Compare Engine spec of the LM900 :squintdan I'm sure you have lol

Amazing When you Know Ryan's car is Fairly Stock and also Ran 99Ron 
*I said the Turbos are out on there own *:thumbsup:and worth there weight in Gold..New Era for GTR Tunes!!! Everyone should have a set. ECutek cars, Cobb and Syvecs Tunes Will all do well:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Massive Power! Easy Fit! Easy to Drive! what more can a boy want 
Are you going to have a set to try Jamie? Before your Big Boy's LOl
capping mid range at 1.4bar and Still Pulling these Numbers  come on I know you want Them .
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I compare everything, I'm a geek with this stuff 

Tbh Kev if these was out before I ordered my full turbokit (comes next week) I would have gone with them 100%, I console myself in the fact I have future proofed my car with my turbokit, when I want more power a simple turbo change will do the job.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Caveman said:


> +1
> 
> That is my only concern. It does seem well priced, but is it really feasible to run this much torque on a standard box, or are clips, clutches and 1st gear enough for road use?
> 
> Mart.


Torque Ryan is Running is Fine (If you can Do the Above +1)
Ryan will Raise BHP and cap Torque circa 750iibs and Circa 860Bhp more when He Plays hard I'm sure
If you Track/Race the car Above this you need also 2-6 gears
Drag strips seem Fine,
JH Ran on a STD BOX Running 1300BHP 8.98 @168mph Terminal, He is Scotish Lol
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> I compare everything, I'm a geek with this stuff
> 
> Tbh Kev if these was out before I ordered my full turbokit (comes next week) I would have gone with them 100%, I console myself in the fact I have future proofed my car with my turbokit, when I want more power a simple turbo change will do the job.


You forgot everthing else that will be required LOL
Too late then am i, Never Mind will be interesting, All the new Turbo units to have a New base line, Including our own new models out shortly :smokin:..Have I set the bar to High for Aftermarket Turbo Road Kits ?
kk


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Is this something you would warranty though, should a component fail because of the extra torque?

If it comes with a comprehensive backup, then i think it is fantastic value..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

S14 said:


> Is this something you would warranty though, should a component fail because of the extra torque?
> 
> If it comes with a comprehensive backup, then i think it is fantastic value..


No one can or would warrant other Componants
*Only what they fit*. If that was the case everyone with a dodgy gearbox would get themselves a Tune Lol
kk


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Amazing When you Know Ryan's car is Fairly Stock and also Ran 99Ron


Kevan these turbos are good, but to call Ryan's car fairly stock is a bit misleading! Ryan's car is far from stock:

Syvecs ECU
Uprated FMIC
102mm exhaust
Built engine with rods and pistons
Uprated 1st gear and circlips
SVM clutch

Plus the usual, intakes, injectors, downpipes.

Anders


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Kevan these turbos are good, but to call Ryan's car fairly stock is a bit misleading! Ryan's car is far from stock:
> 
> Syvecs ECU
> Uprated FMIC
> ...


Have Stock gears bud and stock clutches with Litchfield extra plate upgrade and circlips.

I would be well up for testing these on a car of yours or Graham's spec. Honestly think it will put down around 800hp and a flat torque curve of 630ftlb. Be an awesome package for stock engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Kevan these turbos are good, but to call Ryan's car fairly stock is a bit misleading! Ryan's car is far from stock:
> 
> Syvecs ECU
> Uprated FMIC
> ...


Stock as internals (Apart from piston and rods)
all top end stock  
Cams,Valves,Porting,Stock ! 
sorry to miss lead in any way
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Blimey, never realised JH had a standard gearbox, that gives me confidence to really push things.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ryan.g said:


> Have Stock gears bud and stock clutches with Litchfield extra plate upgrade and circlips.
> 
> I would be well up for testing these on a car of yours or Graham's spec. Honestly think it will put down around 800hp and a flat torque curve of 630ftlb. Be an awesome package for stock engine.


Ah, thought I read you had the SVM clutch somewhere. What is Litchfield's uprated clutch good for, the Syvecs will show if it starts to slip?

I'm doing some mods this summer, so I've a few months see what else comes out and pick the best kit at the time. I won't push 800bhp on the stock motor though, will do a rod and piston upgrade to play safe :thumbsup:

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Blimey, never realised JH had a standard gearbox, that gives me confidence to really push things.


From research I did gears start breaking around 800lbft, 4th gear often goes first as it's the least structurally supported.

I'll ask Ryan to cap torque around 725lbft, can't be bothered replacing all the gears and having gear whine.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> From research I did gears start breaking around 800lbft, 4th gear often goes first as it's the least structurally supported.
> 
> I'll ask Ryan to cap torque around 725lbft, can't be bothered replacing all the gears and having gear whine.


That's pretty much my plan for now till I can face spending on the rest of the gears, cap torque to 750ish and run as much BHP as my GTX3071R's will push.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Ah, thought I read you had the SVM clutch somewhere. What is Litchfield's uprated clutch good for, the Syvecs will show if it starts to slip?
> 
> I'm doing some mods this summer, so I've a few months see what else comes out and pick the best kit at the time. I won't push 800bhp on the stock motor though, will do a rod and piston upgrade to play safe :thumbsup:
> 
> Anders


I would say the 14 plate upgrade is good for 800ftlb Max which will be the limit of these turbos on pump fuel. So ideal for myself. 

Btw sorry didn't txt when I went on Dyno I only had an hour slot but when I'm back and turn it up will give you a shout.

Thinking of trying abit of Meth mix to play extra safe. As have sensors which will read Meth content now


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Blimey, never realised JH had a standard gearbox, that gives me confidence to really push things.


To Reiterate before i get shot at Lol
He had Albins 1st Gear 
SVM clips
SVM oil
Willall 4WD oil
Hence my Educated Offer to Ryan To stick his foot down Lol

I think the Guy was asking about 2-6 gear Mod's

*May i add, John is Now having All Gears as we are increasing Power for 2013 *
For the 8sec run he only had what i have Listed !


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> To Reiterate before i get shot at Lol
> He had Albins 1st Gear
> SVM clips
> SVM oil
> ...


Don't forget your clutch kit


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Kevan can you pm me fitting costs of these please


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I was going to leave mine at stage 4 but now seeing the results from these a don't think that's going to happen now, great results guys


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Well I was going to leave mine at stage 4 but now seeing the results from these a don't think that's going to happen now, great results guys


You didn't last long pal  I'll take you out in mine when Jurgen's finished it in a few weeks time :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> You didn't last long pal  I'll take you out in mine when Jurgen's finished it in a few weeks time :thumbsup:


Yeah I know mate am a sucker for power lol, ok that's cool George look forward to it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well I was going to leave mine at stage 4 but now seeing the results from these a don't think that's going to happen now, great results guys


Thankyou;; For all you guy's out there on Ecutek Ryan or Mark has Agreed to Help Tunes


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

64btzlhy said:


> Kevan can you pm me fitting costs of these please


PM sent
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ryan.g said:


> I would say the 14 plate upgrade is good for 800ftlb Max which will be the limit of these turbos on pump fuel. So ideal for myself.
> 
> Btw sorry didn't txt when I went on Dyno I only had an hour slot but when I'm back and turn it up will give you a shout.
> 
> Thinking of trying abit of Meth mix to play extra safe. As have sensors which will read Meth content now


Ryan for the purpose of fairness could you complete 1.7 bar or 1.8 bar on pump gas, To evalute Figures pls. Not evryone want's to run Jungle juice
Then you can play with your Meths lol I suspect Your Injectors will max before
The GT30900s on meths maybe c16? last Run
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

64btzlhy said:


> Kevan can you pm me fitting costs of these please


Turbo kit install £750 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

anders_r35 said:


> from research i did gears start breaking around 800lbft, 4th gear often goes first as it's the least structurally supported.
> 
> I'll ask ryan to cap torque around 725lbft, can't be bothered replacing all the gears and having gear whine.


use albins from svm: No whine


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ryan.g said:


> I would say the 14 plate upgrade is good for 800ftlb Max which will be the limit of these turbos on pump fuel. So ideal for myself.
> 
> Btw sorry didn't txt when I went on Dyno I only had an hour slot but when I'm back and turn it up will give you a shout.
> 
> Thinking of trying abit of Meth mix to play extra safe. As have sensors which will read Meth content now


No worries, would be good to go down next time I'm only 30 mins away.

Would be good to see VPower with higher boost and then meth mix. Had good experiences with Meths on the Scoob, I'm sure the GTR will like it. So the sensors will do a flex fuel for meths?

I've got some unopened meths, I could bring down if you like?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> What gearbox do you mean Jamie - the one in a million pieces on the runway at Marham :runaway:


It lasted the 8.9 run LOL Didn't he mash his Gekin diff there ? cant remember
He did mash 4th, maybe it was there  
The point is he certainly pushed harder than most 
and much harder than 800 torques!!!

So somewhere in between is ok:thumbsup:
kk


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> use albins from svm: No whine


Full 1-6 Albins gear set is no louder than stock or louder but without whine?

Just weighing up my future options :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

How much is the Albins gearset? 

and fitting?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Grimson said:


> Full 1-6 Albins gear set is no louder than stock or louder but without whine?
> 
> Just weighing up my future options :thumbsup:


I've got the Albins first gear and main shaft and that's no louder than stock.

Will be wanting a price myself soon please Kev for the rest of the gears, looking to do towards the end of the year.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ryan for the purpose of fairness could you complete 1.7 bar or 1.8 bar on pump gas, To evalute Figures pls. Not evryone want's to run Jungle juice
> Then you can play with your Meths lol I suspect Your Injectors will max before
> The GT30900s on meths maybe c16? last Run
> kk


Kev, how long beore you can get a run done by someone with a stock engine and some kind of standard ecu remap, Cobb or ecutek?

Would really like to see what these babies can do!


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

JamieP said:


> I've got the Albins first gear and main shaft and that's no louder than stock.
> 
> Will be wanting a price myself soon please Kev for the rest of the gears, looking to do towards the end of the year.


That confirms what I was reading then thanks.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

Morning KK

My GTR is running Stage 4 c/w downpipes and Ecutek so circa 620 bhp. I don't want to upgrade the engine internals / gearbox / upgrade the intercooler etc due to cost. 

If I am understanding correctly (I have only skimmed through the previous threads) for £3,950 + the dreaded VAT, I could have your super turbos : supplied and fitted, which will provide 800 bhp and 630 capped torques? Or are there any other additional costs?

P.s great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

C2 VXT said:


> If I am understanding correctly (I have only skimmed through the previous threads) for £3,950 + the dreaded VAT, I could have your super turbos : supplied and fitted, which will provide 800 bhp and 630 capped torques? Or are there any other additional costs?


That's only the cost of the new turbos. Fitting is extra, about £750 I think.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Caveman said:


> That's only the cost of the new turbos. Fitting is extra, about £750 I think.


Plus water lines @ £300


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I know mate am a sucker for power lol, ok that's cool George look forward to it


can we set up my car and georges on your dyno prior to marham ?

ryan will come up for the day ;-)

saves us going down south ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Grimson said:


> Full 1-6 Albins gear set is no louder than stock or louder but without whine?
> 
> Just weighing up my future options :thumbsup:


No more than Stock ...The gear cut on PPg and Dodson 
are not the same,(Both Noisy) Albins first gear is wider than stock by 40%
and by 15% more than the above

Also Whine's can come from aftermarket Clutch kits, The SVM 
18 plate dosnt whine

Unless your opting to race your GTR or over 1000bhp and Torques
IMO a first Gear,and Decent clutches is where you want to be.
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Alexinphuket said:


> How much is the Albins gearset?
> 
> and fitting?


Hi not evading your question, but i would prefer keeping on Topic,
I can Pm you on Monday any Info you require regarding Albins prices
If i forget, pls email me on [email protected],I'll not not to 
Thank you 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> I've got the Albins first gear and main shaft and that's no louder than stock.
> 
> Will be wanting a price myself soon please Kev for the rest of the gears, looking to do towards the end of the year.


Thank you for your conformation Re Albins 
Good luck with your Project...See you at SRR again maybe?
We need to Push Ryan Lol
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Jm-Imports said:


> can we set up my car and georges on your dyno prior to marham ?
> 
> ryan will come up for the day ;-)
> 
> saves us going down south ;-)


Yeah sure you can Jurgen just let me know when you need them on and we can sort it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, how long beore you can get a run done by someone with a stock engine and some kind of standard ecu remap, Cobb or ecutek?
> 
> Would really like to see what these babies can do!


Any one Up for this on hear?:squintdan:squintdan
Ryan or Ben can control mapping ..See if we can hold 630ts and push 800bhp
on a stock engine!
If not I may pop a set on Gudam Lol
(not sold yet)

However i prefer Out in the open, as you can all see it for yourself
This is the turbo kit at work  on 99ron and This set up is by far the best £4£ set up on the market or your money back 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Grimson said:


> That confirms what I was reading then thanks.


We say it as it is 
kk


----------



## TomW_GTR (Jan 25, 2013)

I would be interested in taking the plunge on the Turbos. Can you shoot me a price please to be the guinea pig. Having some work at Litchfields but cant see why I cant mix and match

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Albins 1-6 gearset is $10,000 from the US as far as I can see. So about £6325 plus taxes and shipping.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Any one Up for this on hear?:squintdan:squintdan
> Ryan or Ben can control mapping ..See if we can hold 630ts and push 800bhp
> on a stock engine!
> If not I may pop a set on Gudam Lol
> ...


 Would have been up for this, looks like I was 3 weeks too early on my turbo change to get these new units


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Another note to say Albins 1st gear set does not make any more noise than stock!


----------



## TomW_GTR (Jan 25, 2013)

Why would I need a first gear only?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

If you do a lot of launches it will eventually break. You also need to have the circlips done first. All in with first gear its ITRO 2 grand.


----------



## TomW_GTR (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks - how do I launch? I though you just turned the traction control off and put yer foot down? Am I missing something?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

TomW_GTR said:


> Thanks - how do I launch? I though you just turned the traction control off and put yer foot down? Am I missing something?


JeeeZuuuz! Yes you are missing something. Firstly don't turn off the VDC until you know what you have got in that box else you'll be shelling out for a new box. PM me your email address and Ill go through with you what you need. I choose Litchfield but depending where you are all tuners can do all the basics.


----------



## TomW_GTR (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks PM'ed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

C2 VXT said:


> Morning KK
> 
> My GTR is running Stage 4 c/w downpipes and Ecutek so circa 620 bhp. I don't want to upgrade the engine internals / gearbox / upgrade the intercooler etc due to cost.
> 
> ...


This isn't Sales talk. This is how it is 
Your car will be evaluated by me...a full report given (before Turbos Fitted)
Pumps,inj,ex,induction and more looked at and advised. We do this FOC 

If they are all up to SVM std's then Yes, The price is as you have said
for the Turbo kit is correct,£3950+vat exchange *+£750 covers labour* and all other items,such as New engine oil,oil filter, aircon re gas and anti freeze
£300 covers new oil and water lines
mapping is also a cost to factor...Cobb Guy's £250 regarding mapping logging, Just make sure you have 99ron fuel in her Ecutek or Syvecs Guys, Ryan can give you a Price.
Also Rolling road cost's would have to be paid Direct to SRR.
I hope this helps, I dont want a debate on my parts are better than, but as a Tuner i have to be 100% the foudation of tune is right.

What is the Point in popping on the best turbo kit, if your Parts can not partner our GT30900 kit!

For Eg Ryan had his, Exhaust,intakes,air filters injectors and pumps uprated
to keep up, We couldnt of second guessed what he had fitted from other tuner's untill we competed the evaluation, He agreed  and My product choice was married to the Kit.

Some of you guy's will pass the test I'm sure, and then I'm up for it!
as ever Lol Cards on the table 

One other point, can you take on board, SVM Offer this Deal under there control,
I can not accept, other Tuners Product's not meeting my standard's Required. I am not going to Reiterate how we do it lol just because a turbo sale is made. You have to come to SVM for the full treatment (hope you understand) If I do the Job so to speak, you have my backing my knowledge and support!

Pls Email Your spec and i will or can ask you more in depth questions
that will help and not to openly tell other how we do it LOl
Hope You Understand it has taken 4yrs of Research from my company.
Regards kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

alloy said:


> Would have been up for this, looks like I was 3 weeks too early on my turbo change to get these new units


All our customers will get a deal so to speak, We would not want you to loose out. Give me a call pls.
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Plus water lines @ £300


+1..This is like having a third degree LOL
Verno thankyou, All help getting the correct info out on the table helps

Your Track GTR would be good with GT30900's on board :chuckle:
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Grimson said:


> That confirms what I was reading then thanks.


Hi your GTR would be the Ideal acid test 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

TomW_GTR said:


> I would be interested in taking the plunge on the Turbos. Can you shoot me a price please to be the guinea pig. Having some work at Litchfields but cant see why I cant mix and match
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


Yes we can mix and match Tom 
Prices are out in this thread,, just give me a call on 01952 583917 or PM me when Iain has finished 
Regard Kevan


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi your GTR would be the Ideal acid test
> kk


Thanks Kev, just wanting to enjoy the car how it is right now (bloody weather) but I am planning to be back at SVM in the *future* and making a list of parts I would like, don't worry :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> What is the Point in popping on the best turbo kit, if your Parts can not partner our GT30900 kit!
> 
> For Eg Ryan had his, Exhaust,intakes,air filters injectors and pumps uprated
> to keep up, We couldnt of second guessed what he had fitted from other tuner's untill we competed the evaluation, He agreed  and My product choice was married to the Kit.


Let's not forget the forged engine - which you obviously know about since you suoplied it, aftermarket intercooler and the syvecs too.

As I said before, really would appreciate seeing independent testing of what this adds to just a 650/stage 5 car.

Kev, any ideas of when you'll be fitting your first customer units?

doesn't have to be SRR mapped, any dyno dynamics would be just as respresentative - except the racing line!!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, any ideas of when you'll be fitting your first customer units?
> 
> doesn't have to be SRR mapped, any dyno dynamics would be just as respresentative - except the racing line!!


Marham will be a great testing ground for all of the different setups! Better than any dyno shoot out :smokin:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jeez Kev....I was kind of happy knowing that the next power jump was a big jump in cash which on a £'s to horsepower debate made it all not stack up for me and now you go and throw some new turbos into the mix rubbishing the argument in my head to not increase power more over than where I am right now....cheers:runaway: 

Being realistic what's the score re intercooler for these? Will the stock ones be able to flow/cool enough air to keep the temps at a reasonable level? Also right in saying I would only need fuel pumps over my current set up below:

2010 EDM DMG Premium R35 - SVM 650R inc ID1000cc Injectors, GTC Wrapped Downpipes, GTC Intakes (K&N Filters), SVM Bumper Intakes with mesh, Bov's, GTC Intercooler Pipe Kit, Milltek 'Y' Pipe, GTC Rear Light Kit, LED's, High Gloss Black Wheels, NIS006 AP & GTC tune, AP Slotted Discs and Carbotech XP12 Pads, Eibach Antiroll Bars, Dodson Circlip Upgrade, Gotboost Extinguisher Mount, Rexspeed Carbon Exhaust Tips


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> If you do a lot of launches it will eventually break. You also need to have the circlips done first. All in with first gear its ITRO 2 grand.


Your saying, In the Region of £2000 you can have Cir clips and First Gear install
with all parts/oils, labour Taking the box out inc vat £2000 all in.

I will have to sharpen my pencil Vernon 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Let's not forget the forged engine - which you obviously know about since you suoplied it, aftermarket intercooler and the syvecs too.
> 
> As I said before, really would appreciate seeing independent testing of what this adds to just a 650/stage 5 car.
> 
> ...



Ryan was a customer ??
If we all stick to SRR then this eliminates The Dyno Debate
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Jeez Kev....I was kind of happy knowing that the next power jump was a big jump in cash which on a £'s to horsepower debate made it all not stack up for me and now you go and throw some new turbos into the mix rubbishing the argument in my head to not increase power more over than where I am right now....cheers:runaway:
> 
> Being realistic what's the score re intercooler for these? Will the stock ones be able to flow/cool enough air to keep the temps at a reasonable level? Also right in saying I would only need fuel pumps over my current set up below:
> 
> 2010 EDM DMG Premium R35 - SVM 650R inc ID1000cc Injectors, GTC Wrapped Downpipes, GTC Intakes (K&N Filters), SVM Bumper Intakes with mesh, Bov's, GTC Intercooler Pipe Kit, Milltek 'Y' Pipe, GTC Rear Light Kit, LED's, High Gloss Black Wheels, NIS006 AP & GTC tune, AP Slotted Discs and Carbotech XP12 Pads, Eibach Antiroll Bars, Dodson Circlip Upgrade, Gotboost Extinguisher Mount, Rexspeed Carbon Exhaust Tips


PM sent
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ryan was a customer ??
> If we all stick to SRR then this eliminates The Dyno Debate
> kk


what dyno debate? same dyno makes no difference, different cars different operators, different dates. You can't go by a dyno, it's nothing more than an indication. You know this yourself. You have produced 1400 and 1600 R or whatever packages and we haven't seen dyno graphs for them. Its irrelevant as we know you are making the kind of numbers we all talk about because you have put down genuine times in the 8s. You can't refute a time slip.The cars simply have to be making the kind of numbers you mentioned becaise of the time slips, so forget dynos!

Also don't understand what point you are making about Ryan being a customer. I was listing the components of Ryan's car that make it non representative of a typical 650.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not take this as attack or a dig or anything like that, I am not trying to take anything away from what CR have done in making up this turbo for you. From what Ryan has said to me on the phone they sound like a brilliant pairing of exhaust and compressor wheels, and a great turbo for most of us.

ALL I am saying is it's going to be more helpful to the man on the street assessing these things to see the results on a typical stage 4 or 650R spec car. That's it. niothing else, and preferably a time slip, not a dyno run.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

+1 what Adam said as I'm sure a lot of us are contemplating these turbo's for the future.

before I start saving I'd like to know what bhp I'll get from just a bare minimum upgrade, i.e. turbo's, and pump's on top of my stage 4/650R.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Impossible said:


> +1 what Adam said as I'm sure a lot of us are contemplating these turbo's for the future.
> 
> before I start saving I'd like to know what bhp I'll get from just a bare minimum upgrade, i.e. turbo's, and pump's on top of my stage 4/650R.


Samez


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Wouldnt you need an intercooler to take full advantage?


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This isn't Sales talk. This is how it is
> Your car will be evaluated by me...a full report given (before Turbos Fitted)
> Pumps,inj,ex,induction and more looked at and advised. We do this FOC
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev :bowdown1:

PM sent


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Eouldnt you need an intercooler to tske full advantage?


Some coherent English please Vernon!  Just kidding bud.
For this, I'd expect to have at least an FMIC, Downpipes and an exhaust on top of the variations in the Stage 4/650R specs out there.


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Kevan these look power wise similar to the AMS Alpha 9 turbos. Is that the area they sit power / spool wise or are the internals much better than that being a newer design ?

Some photos of the snails / compressor wheels would be nice if available sir


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Oops damn phones. Corrected.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> Some coherent English please Vernon!  Just kidding bud.
> For this, I'd expect to have at least an FMIC, Downpipes and an exhaust on top of the variations in the Stage 4/650R specs out there.


I am trying to promote on this thread a Turbo package not BHP package
With the Right group of parts SVM are showing what can be done.

One of those Req Parts for you guys to use is the new GT30900's from SVM 



I have tried to be helpful, maybe anyone wanting My personal help on there tune can email, there are so many variations out there it is impossible to imply one route only method.

What we have proved hear, Ryan a customer, had a set of the SVM units fitted and on his set up gained an advantage he was over the moon with. To Run the same power as Ryan it goes without saying you could follow his path and gain exactly the same results. or you may choose less product as your requirements differ ,inevitably a variety of mix and match parts will occur,who know's even greater results!

Let Ryan and other cars with various variations get out there, For sure you have our support. 

I can not promise all will get X Y or Z what i can promise you have the very best the industry can offer and something I am very proud of. IMO Ryan's evaluation was independent ,has been thorough and stood up in this Debate

The GT30900 are Ready to Rock and Roll , from SVM .

Again for full coherency,  this is a "Turbo Package" ,.. Not a Full BHP/Torque Package

i am sorry if i have implied this in any other way , i feel most of you guy's knew.



Regards KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

64btzlhy said:


> Kevan these look power wise similar to the AMS Alpha 9 turbos. Is that the area they sit power / spool wise or are the internals much better than that being a newer design ?
> 
> Some photos of the snails / compressor wheels would be nice if available sir


American Dynos Lol . I've Tried Em 
Ask around


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> what dyno debate? same dyno makes no difference, different cars different operators, different dates. You can't go by a dyno, it's nothing more than an indication. You know this yourself. You have produced 1400 and 1600 R or whatever packages and we haven't seen dyno graphs for them. Its irrelevant as we know you are making the kind of numbers we all talk about because you have put down genuine times in the 8s. You can't refute a time slip.The cars simply have to be making the kind of numbers you mentioned becaise of the time slips, so forget dynos!
> 
> Also don't understand what point you are making about Ryan being a customer. I was listing the components of Ryan's car that make it non representative of a typical 650.
> 
> ...


Adam understand...I will do my best to get results out there 
I have put my card's on the Table so to speak.
For now these kits were put out for an option around circa 900bhp
Big log/tube/seperate wastegated etc OR ????? or GT30900's.

For sure there will be other option's . 

Take care and thankyou 
kk


----------



## Glgtr (May 21, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> what dyno debate? same dyno makes no difference, different cars different operators, different dates. You can't go by a dyno, it's nothing more than an indication. You know this yourself. You have produced 1400 and 1600 R or whatever packages and we haven't seen dyno graphs for them. Its irrelevant as we know you are making the kind of numbers we all talk about because you have put down genuine times in the 8s. You can't refute a time slip.The cars simply have to be making the kind of numbers you mentioned becaise of the time slips, so forget dynos!
> 
> Also don't understand what point you are making about Ryan being a customer. I was listing the components of Ryan's car that make it non representative of a typical 650.
> 
> ...



Adam,
Do you think this is an add on for stage 4, or is it really an alternative turbo for stage 5?
With Iain's stage 4.5 going to ~720, if these really do go to ~800 on a stock engine the other upgrades of stage 5 are probably a good idea, right?
You wouldn't want to be running your 770 on a stage 4?

Although that said, I would love to see what these do on stage 4 and 5.
They do seem like a great option.

The potential to run 800bhp on stage 5. Then the next upgrade being rods and pistons to take you to 900 on the same turbos seems like a really nice path.

I know you are not chasing numbers, but I always follow your thread with interest.
What are you hoping to get with your new manifold because i know you were thinking of retaining the same turbos as you are so happy with them?


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

Pictures of said snails Sir ......


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> To Reiterate before i get shot at Lol
> He had Albins 1st Gear
> SVM clips
> SVM oil
> ...


Medusa will have the Box to cope with the extra grunt she needs to burst Ludders Balls :smokin:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

johnhanton57 said:


> Medusa will have the Box to cope with the extra grunt she needs to burst Ludders Balls :smokin:


Not cheap either, having a look about and the Albins 2-6 gear set seems to be about £6000


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Not cheap either, having a look about and the Albins 2-6 gear set seems to be about £6000


Plus all the other accessories like billet shift forks, clutch baskets, labour must be talking double that.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Plus all the other accessories like billet shift forks, clutch baskets, labour must be talking double that.


Yup, SVM billet clutch is £4800+ vat iirc, not a cheap hobby this, maybe I should take up fishing


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Yup, SVM billet clutch is £4800+ vat iirc, not a cheap hobby this, maybe I should take up fishing


I blew enough on the Supra last year. I'm staying stage 4.5 with bigger intakes etc for now...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Yup, SVM billet clutch is £4800+ vat iirc, not a cheap hobby this, maybe I should take up fishing


I'm going the Dodson route now as committed and my bill for a full box and clutch is £12k + vat. You do realise that's a 3 bed house in Hull?!?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I have two promax's going cheap...with all new plates fitted 
£2500+vat less than Half price 
kk


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have two promax's going cheap...with all new plates fitted
> £2500+vat less than Half price
> kk


May be interested - Have the units / parts ever been fitted or turned any miles at all?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> May be interested - Have the units / parts ever been fitted or turned any miles at all?


Yes Vernon there from the Huilk, infact you could state they were the fastest clutches in the world lol

We would supply new steels and plates They are full Promax kits 
kk


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

PM'ed


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> I'm going the Dodson route now as committed and my bill for a full box and clutch is £12k + vat. You do realise that's a 3 bed house in Hull?!?


Yeah, only the shitty parts though Vernon, and u certainly wouldn't want to live there u cheeky tw4t!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Alexinphuket said:


> Yeah, only the shitty parts though Vernon, and u certainly wouldn't want to live there u cheeky tw4t!


That last part was aimed at Jaimie's comment and not to be taken out of context please. I am not that type of person at all. I appreciate this may have come across another way and I apologise for any offence caused.

It was to agree that maybe we should do something better with our money rather than spend it frivolously on cars.

Thanks

Jamies comment: - Yup, SVM billet clutch is £4800+ vat iirc, *not a cheap hobby this, maybe I should take up fishing*


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Glgtr said:


> Adam,
> Do you think this is an add on for stage 4, or is it really an alternative turbo for stage 5?
> With Iain's stage 4.5 going to ~720, if these really do go to ~800 on a stock engine the other upgrades of stage 5 are probably a good idea, right?
> You wouldn't want to be running your 770 on a stage 4?
> ...


Just seen that I have not replied to this, sorry for not replying sooner.

My views are not really appropriate to this thread.

If you want to cut and paste to "my modification thread" or start a new thread, am happy to reply elsewhere, not really fair to SVM otherwise!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Just seen that I have not replied to this, sorry for not replying sooner.
> 
> My views are not really appropriate to this thread.
> 
> If you want to cut and paste to "my modification thread" or start a new thread, am happy to reply elsewhere, not really fair to SVM otherwise!


No worries Guy's, I can answer  and I think it quite appropriate in the sprit of the question :smokin: The GT900's are a fantastic alternative to stage 5 units ......IMO a big hike on any stg five for that little extra 
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Glgtr said:


> Adam,
> Do you think this is an add on for stage 4, or is it really an alternative turbo for stage 5?
> With Iain's stage 4.5 going to ~720, if these really do go to ~800 on a stock engine the other upgrades of stage 5 are probably a good idea, right?
> You wouldn't want to be running your 770 on a stage 4?
> ...


Feel free to pm me or post your questions on another thread, am happy to give you my thoughts if you are still interested after Kevan's summary.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Who want Picture of snail ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

64btzlhy said:


> Pictures of said snails Sir ......


Here you Go Sir












kk


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here you Go Sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a snail. That's a slug that a dog's taken a dump on.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

PMSL


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

lol...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

re-opened. Don't piss me off by crapping this up again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

New's Ryan is back 2moz 

Some very Big tests coming Up

!xGTR Going on Dyno Pac's Hoping to really put some Power down. 

Also, We hope back to SRR for more Tests with The SVMGT900's


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Kev, how much is Ryans 'budget' engine build? You mention from 5K on the first page, im sure many would be interested to replicate the sucess you're having with these snails, but would need the engine build to take full advantage.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

robsm said:


> Hi Kev, how much is Ryans 'budget' engine build? You mention from 5K on the first page, im sure many would be interested to replicate the sucess you're having with these snails, but would need the engine build to take full advantage.


Hi Ryan has only Pistons and Rods. (No head, valve or cam work)

*Our Rod only Build is £5000 all in* All parts labour and vat this includes
bearings,new ring set, gaskets, dynamic balance,all consumables.(job done)

If we replicate Ryan's (engine) build, Pistons and rods this is £1200 more
This equates to lets call it "Ryan spec" £6200 all in.

kk


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Would highly recommend the Piston and Rod Package that Kev offers.

Working in the industry for many years i have seen alot of poor engine builds with high oil usage, breathing, piston slap when cold etc. 

I experience none of this with my SVM engine.

Just doing Rods is a waste of time when you gain all the benefits an aftermarket piston offers. 

Also future proofs your investiment for more power if needed

Ryan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ryan.g said:


> Also future proofs your investment for more power if needed.
> 
> Ryan


Don't you mean WHEN needed?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Don't you mean WHEN needed?


I did plan today to go and turn the boost up a little but unfortuntely snow ruined play. Will make sure i do though before i go back out to Dubai on the 19th.

Must say after driving the car a few times over the last week it feels fantastic.

Low down response feels actually the same to the old GT28 but yet is pulls alot harder after 5500rpm.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Well went into Surrey rolling road yesterday to turn up the boost and after fitting some new r888 tyres and just couldn't get the damn car to hook at peak torque but was looking promising at 1.7bar although to run this safely I am going to have to fit a 4bar map sensor as the stock one only read to 1.73bar.

Sticky tyres have the adverse effect on roller dynos.  










Will have to get it on hub Dyno now.

Also bad news was that with the torque these turbos produced it started slipping the stock clutches with the extra plate in each basket.

So turned down boost in midrange and all was good but damn did it go well! 

I'm itching to get it on a hub Dyno now as based on the fuel required at 1.7bar it's looking like 900hp!

Jurgen watch out bud!! Lol

Ryan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

As you said over 800llbsft at 4000rpm, @1.7bar ..not bad 

Will pop you down a 4 bar map Ryan,,, How about an SVM 18 plate clutch kit ?  

kk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Amar/Kev, can you drop me a PM with an update on where my tubbies are please


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Amar/Kev, can you drop me a PM with an update on where my tubbies are please


Turbos arrive Today,
I will make your water and oil lines up today
and we will ship out 2mox 

How's the rest of your build going?
Could you PM spec so i can look at pls 

kk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Turbos arrive Today,
> I will make your water and oil lines up today
> and we will ship out 2mox
> 
> ...


Thanks Kev. The spec is at the end of my project thread - "Chunks"


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Just see a dyno graph on facebook, Looks like you are going to have to rename these turbos SVM GT950

Very impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Just see a dyno graph on facebook, Looks like you are going to have to rename these turbos SVM GT950
> 
> Very impressive:thumbsup:


Lol Yes I think your right..Thank's Jamie ...let's keep pushing boudaries
CR have certainly made something very special hear 
A:bowdown1::bowdown1:to these guy's IMO
Boost comes in nice and early and give's enough grunt for most..JH aside 

I'm sure they will pop straight on my Qashqai Lol
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Dyno Graph*

As JamieP Suggests these Turbochargers will have to have there name changed (by deed pole :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle

SVM GT950's










Regards

Amar


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Lol Yes I think your right..Thank's Jamie ...let's keep pushing boudaries
> CR have certainly made something very special hear
> A:bowdown1::bowdown1:to these guy's IMO
> Boost comes in nice and early and give's enough grunt for most..JH aside
> ...


Fantastic results on these puppies :clap: 

KK your right just not enough grunt to see off the Ludders man


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*Video*

Hi Guys,

Below is a Video Link for the SVM GT950 Turbo Chargers (They have been renamed now LOL)

950bhp Nissan GTR - Severn Valley Motorsport at Surrey Rolling Road - YouTube

Enjoy

Regards

Amar


----------

